

Hacking Titanium applications with CoffeeScript, Haml, Jade, and friends. - kossnocorp
http://koss.nocorp.me/js/crab-is-answer/

======
brassdan
This approach could be a useful way to structure Titanium applications with
multiple platforms sharing code. For native mobile app windows, I would only
use CoffeeScript. I could additionally use haml, jade, and the other libraries
for webviews.

For desktop apps, I would include the generated javascript files in
index.html. For mobile apps, I would create an apps.js that includes the
generated javascript files, perhaps generated from one CoffeeScript file per
window.

With that in mind, I tried out the install. When I ran "npm install crab", npm
gave an error: "Looks like 'underscore.string' is not in the npm registry."
Since you (kossnocorp) are an author of underscore.string, perhaps you could
add it to the npm registry? If not, you might want to add another step to the
readme to first install underscore.string.

~~~
kossnocorp
Sorry for that, I fixed this problem.

